# 1st Elk with my bow!!!



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey y'all! My husband and I have been elk hunting on public land in Colorado for a week out of the season for the past 5 years.

After 5 years of hard hunting I finally killed my first elk. He was a calf. We usually stalk but the Elk were all over this one area and I decided to give the tree stand a try. 

Got a 10 yard shot after my husband called him in with the cow call! What a rush! 

I shoot a Mathews Mustang, 24in draw length, 42 lbs, with 125gr Magnus Stingers.


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

awsome. congrats


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

great stuff , congrats


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Way to go! Congrats!!!


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

Congradulations!!!!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats! That is cool!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Great Job!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats! :thumbs_up


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats--That's awesome! Kudos for hanging in there for so many years.
I just spent 8 days on a DIY public land elk hunt in New Mexico with no luck. But it's only my first year, so maybe 4 more to go?! :wink:
I can't imagine the rush...and yum!


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Travis46 (Sep 15, 2011)

congrats.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Congrats!! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------

